# Advice for prospective student(s)



## Sumi.G (Jun 8, 2012)

HI,

First congratulations to all of you who got accepted!

I was wondering if you guys could share what your application was like. I'm a little curious about GPA and school, but I'm more interested in what experience you had and what your portfolio was like.

I'm interested in directing and have some schools I am looking at, but I would like to hear from people who got into every school. I'm planning on applying this fall and am just wondering what kinds of people get in.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you an international applicant? I was and didn't have the feeling my GPA was much of a topic for them.


----------



## briantitus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi there

Heartily  congratulations to all of you who got accepted!

I am also curious about GPA and a bit confused too. I would also like to here people experiences you had and portfolios.


----------



## Sumi.G (Jun 15, 2012)

I am an international student. I'm mainly wondering how intensive everyone's portfolio of work was.


----------

